# 12/23/07 in Central WI



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

800 feet of sloped gravel driveway, all day freezing rain then 9" of heavy snow was a good test for my 1971 Jeep CJ5.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

very cool man !!!! what type of drivetrain does she have ?


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

225 CID odd-fire V6 with HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a pretty good powertrain sooo many options on those old cjs


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Beautiful Jeep*

Beautiful Jeep ! Love it, and the right color too.

You should post that photo in the Jeep section as well. Let those guys with today's wannabe jeeps see what a real machine looks like!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice rig- its in great shape


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree with everyone, that is one nice set-up


----------

